# Accountant /tax advice ?



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend an english speaking accountant or anyone with knowledge of the Portuguese Tax system near Penela please ?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Jess and hunter (7 mo ago)

Hi,
Same here. Need an English speaking accountant in penela, Coimbra. 
Muito obrigado.


----------

